# More new species discovered (Ecuador)



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Check it out.....new dart frog?

Photos - Discovering Species in Nangaritza, Ecuador


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they forgot to post a pic of the newly discovered dart.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Julio said:


> they forgot to post a pic of the newly discovered dart.


The very last pic was the newly discovered dart...

Looks pretty cool.

Richie


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

now i see it, it didn't show up last time i viewed it.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Julio said:


> now i see it, it didn't show up last time i viewed it.


 Glad you got it!


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Very Nice...


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

That new salamander is even more badass than the dendro! Nice find.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Isn't this the species that "Ric Sanchez" says is most likely just a population of Excidobates captivus?

This thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...-dart-frogs-i-never-knew-existed-did-you.html


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

Manuran said:


> Isn't this the species that "Ric Sanchez" says is most likely just a population of Excidobates captivus?
> 
> This thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...-dart-frogs-i-never-knew-existed-did-you.html


Indeed. A sweet frog, but I don't think it's new. It appears that E. captivus has a much bigger range than anyone knew. 

-Evan


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that species its not new, but its also not captivus


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

Julio said:


> that species its not new, but its also not captivus


What makes you say that? If it isn't new, and isn't captivus, then what species is it?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

because there is a picture of it in a book that was published in 2007 by Henkel and Smidcht


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Julio,

Is that Hyalinobatrachium pellucidum the same Glass frog we saw at Black Jungle? And did we know that it is endangered? (maybe we should get Richard and Mike to start breeding them ASAP!)

Take care, Richard.



Julio said:


> because there is a picture of it in a book that was published in 2007 by Henkel and Smidcht


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Richard,
i am pretty sure it is not the same species we saw at BJ, however they are endangered, but because they are zoo animals they are not allowed to sell the offsprings, and from my understanding not even raise the tads, just like the natinal zoo with the golden atelopus.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, at least they are providing a nice vivarium for them. They were just stunning frogs!



Julio said:


> Hey Richard,
> i am pretty sure it is not the same species we saw at BJ, however they are endangered, but because they are zoo animals they are not allowed to sell the offsprings, and from my understanding not even raise the tads, just like the natinal zoo with the golden atelopus.


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

Julio said:


> because there is a picture of it in a book that was published in 2007 by Henkel and Smidcht


Ok, fine, there has been a picture of this frog floating around for a while. In fact, the Coloma lab has known about this frog for several years before that. So I agree, it is not really 'new' in the sense of being a new discovery.

But it is still E. captivus, until someone can convince me otherwise. It has been sequenced and there is a very low likelihood that it represents an undescribed species.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Ric Sanchez said:


> Ok, fine, there has been a picture of this frog floating around for a while. In fact, the Coloma lab has known about this frog for several years before that. So I agree, it is not really 'new' in the sense of being a new discovery.
> 
> But it is still E. captivus, until someone can convince me otherwise. It has been sequenced and there is a very low likelihood that it represents an undescribed species.


in a sense yes, however, that does not look like a captivus to me. I am sure shorthly there will be a new normanclature that will tell us more.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Sequenced Julio - as in DNA.

Also Mr. <cough> Sanchez has actually seen E. captivus ... I trust his opinion on this one!

s


Ric Sanchez said:


> ... But it is still E. captivus, until someone can convince me otherwise. It has been sequenced and there is a very low likelihood that it represents an undescribed species.


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

SERIOUSLY Where do I apply for this job??? When Im done with school this is serioursly what I want to do. Just imagine all the things that live in the canopy that's never even been seen before....Cool stuff

As for the frog it's sweet whatever it is!


----------

